# Blue Arimidex Tabs?



## Helix (Apr 24, 2017)

I just bought some Arimidex online and got little blue tabs.
Never seen them before and can't find anything on google.

Any insights? Anyone seen these?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 24, 2017)

Helix said:


> I just bought some Arimidex online and got little blue tabs. Never seen them before and can't find anything on google. Any insights? Anyone seen these?


my remote viewing skills afre not up to par just yet..how about a pic


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 24, 2017)

Europharm?


----------

